# personal info.



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Hotelier in lovely NW michigan. 25+ years

Professional Dog trainer. 25+ years in obedience training. Best moment- winning a obedience event with a GSP. Everyone snickers when you enter with a shorttail. :lol:


----------



## olddouble (Mar 15, 2006)

IT/Network Administrator

I work at a tech school in Wixom.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Heavy Equitment Operator, for MIke.... forver...sense he been little

me I did a bit of everything,, store, DCW, Pizza 's, hotel work, daycare,Taking care of Elderly...... nothing big here. 

currently looking for work


----------



## TeknoSDS (Nov 12, 2007)

Man, we have alot of IT professionals here.

I, too, am in I.T.

I am the VP of IT for Wireless Toyz. Originally a Developer, i handle all aspect of IT for the company, from Developing/Creating our proprietory P.O.S system, to Web based IntraNet (asp.net), to our Network infrastcture and systems security.

We're based in Farmington Hills Michigan, right on 13 Miles/Northwestern Hwy. 

We're a Franchise company with 190+ locations nationwide. 

Michigan based company baby! :coolgleam

I live in Oakland County. 

I met one member of MS, we went hunting together, duck hunting.

would love to meet some more and go upland hunting.

I'm a newbie to hunting though :lol:


----------



## Bully1950 (Jul 16, 2004)

I am a retired electrician, but i cut lawns during the summer.


----------



## Scott501 (Jan 14, 2003)

I am a chemical operator in Midland and have been for 20+ years. Shift work took some getting used to but now it would be hard for me to work something different. One the plus side I do like having time off during the week for hunting/fishing or other things that need to be done. The down side is working night shift and having to get by with a few hours sleep. If you see me and my eyes are bloodshot it probably means the walleyes are biting on Saginaw bay. 

Scott


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

TeknoSDS said:


> .....................from Developing/Creating our proprietory *P.O.S* system, ...........


:lol:

What is the first thing you think of when reading the acronym POS?

I'm certain it means something else. Something Operating System?

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Other than working full time at being KICK-A**, I am a plant manager down in Zeeland, work sucks, pay sucks, drive sucks (I live in Greenville), but I can't complain!:lol: Nah, I'm glad I have a job! If anyone needs some aluminuim skylight tubes let me know!


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

Sales Rep for commercial truck equipment company, NBC in Roesville.
I sell dump bodies, platforms, snow plows, cube van bodies, utility bodies.....


----------



## TeknoSDS (Nov 12, 2007)

Bobby said:


> :lol:
> 
> What is the first thing you think of when reading the acronym POS?
> 
> ...


 
:lol::lol::lol:

You're absolutely right, it stans for Point Of Sale btw


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I am the Service Operastions Manager for GM's Medium Duty Trucks. I control the Warranty and Service issues of the Medium Duty truck dealers in Michigan, Illinois, Indiana, Wisconsin and Iowa. Now that and a buck twenty five will get you a cup of coffee. I left retail Dealership Management in '98 and haven't looked back. Prior to getting into the "Car business" I worked in construction doing cement work and then carpentry.

I have been Archery Deer hunting since the age of 10, we bred Brittanys for 34 years, been a Grouse hunter for 40+ years, gun Deer hunting for 39 years, and I fish for about anything that swims in freshwater. FRANK


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

TeknoSDS said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> You're absolutely right, it stans for Point Of Sale btw


haha....I knew what it meant!


----------



## TrophyLine (Oct 5, 2007)

IT here too, but my work entails digital mapping projects mostly with local government and business. Putting more focus on webmapping projects recently like Trophy Maps, which is actually fun and aligned with my outdoor pursuits. Any mapping questions let me know.


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

I work at a call center providing safety and convenience services for automobile drivers


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm in insurance sales in Troy. Live in Madison Heights.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

childrens protective services. and i pray every day to be layed off for lack of work.


----------



## TeknoSDS (Nov 12, 2007)

john warren said:


> childrens protective services. and i pray every day to be layed off for lack of work.


God bless you for the last statement.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Registered Nurse working in long term care and rehab (geriatrics) in Grand Rapids.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Hard to believe all you IT people are on-line all day. I mean you're always to busy to fix any thing that's worng with my damn computer!!!! :lol:


I'm in the Tool and Die trade, at a medium sized tool shop about 5 miles south of St Joseph (too far south in MI!). Been here for going on 17yrs. I'm currently the new ISO manager/QA tech. at the shop. Pays is good as long as the OT is up. That may not last, thanks to _not-so_ fair trade with the Chinese!


----------



## TeknoSDS (Nov 12, 2007)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Hard to believe all you IT people are on-line all day. I mean you're always to busy to fix any thing that's worng with my damn computer!!!! :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

I always threaten my Boss, "Hey, do you want your email working today?, don't piss me off" :lol: j/k


----------



## jcran750 (Nov 13, 2004)

For the next two weeks I do Admissions/ Marketing for a long term care/ sub-acute rehab facility just outside of Lansing. I start with the post office in Janurary so if everyone in Lansing stops getting there mail...blame me.

Jeff


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Future lotto winner. Until then, pipefitter/plumber. "It smells like money"


----------



## Steve B. (Nov 22, 2004)

Welding Engineer for a major robotics company. I specialize in Process Development.

In the free time I like to hunt ducks and deer. I really enjoy shooting and tweeking the muzzleloader to the next level.

I also train our Labradors for hunt tests, which can become very addicting! Nothing more gratifying than watching your dog work through a retrieving scenario.


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

I am a pimp. Medema works for me.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

We should all get together and start a company in Gaylord or Grayling :lol:

Shutdown in April, May, June, July, September, October November and December.


----------



## ohio hunter (May 31, 2006)

My job is not nearly as exciting as most of your professions. I am an accountant near Canton, Ohio.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I dispatch for a twp police department. Just started a business with a friend/ "Odds and Ends" handyman and home repair. So if anyone needs anything let me know lol. I also find myself fixing all my friends computers usually for dinner.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

geojasstef said:


> We should all get together and start a company in Gaylord or Grayling :lol:
> 
> Shutdown in April, May, June, July, September, October November and December.


 
Now that Grayling Theme Park looks like it's dead, we can probably get a pretty good deal on a big chunk of State land to start up a new company
:lol:


----------



## Slenky (Feb 11, 2003)

Work in a power house for office manufacturer. 12hr shift work for 24 yrs. Could'nt go back to 8 hr days 5 days a week for nothin. Love those days off during the week have the woods all to yourself.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

Rugerdog said:


> I am a pimp. Medema works for me.


You have a very easy job. My legs do all the work.


----------



## xdetroitx (Oct 31, 2007)

I have learned one thing for certain from this thread....It sucks to be in the building trades. At least I am not the only one not working at the moment.


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

Attorney in private practice in GR. After the 1st of the year I'll be moving north to work as a Magistrate/Hearing Referee for one of the County courts. After 28 years I finally found a way to get closer to the birds.


----------



## fishing pal (Sep 21, 2007)

Jr/Sr. high teacher in Flint for students who have been expelled from school for one year due to violations such as drugs, assault, armed robbery, arson, and the list goes on and on. Can be rewarding some days and not so on others. Overall, good kids who made some poor choices.


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Dave Medema said:


> You have a very easy job. My legs do all the work.


Tee hee hee...Good one.

Merry Christmas, Dave.


----------



## boz03 (Jun 12, 2004)

I am retired after working 40 years as tool and die maker at Ford Mtr Co.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Zoning Administrator in the Grand Rapids area for 5+ years, trying to keep Medema's dogs from barking and bothering the neighbors.......


----------



## 5PATS (Feb 11, 2004)

ShotgunKennel,

Yep. There are a bunch of liberals at the the U, but I'll bet there are as many at the rest of the states universities. I've hunted with dozens of faculty members at UofM, MSU, WSU and even 1 at a very liberal college in Colorado. I think BradU is a student at U of M, even though he has buckeye roots.


----------



## UP JACK (Apr 12, 2005)

Opto/Elect. Product Engineer in AA...
HUD's, Micro/Macro Raman spectrometers-


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

bigman said:


> Biker 44yrs.Lifetime member Fourth Reich M/C in Madison Heights


The quote above reminds of a story from the 70's.
Across 11 mile from your club is a bar. It's changed names many times over the years but I think it's still there. Maybe 1975 or so I stopped in one night for the first time. Met a nice, very attractive blond women. Had a few drinks, maybe even danced. Met her a few nights later at the same place. Sat with her and ordered a drink. Got up and went to the bathroom. A couple guys, with the club colors on, followed me in. They stood on each side of me and explained that the attractive blond was Critter's girlfriend (I made the name up, but it was something like that) They threatened to beat hell out of me if I continued my pursuit. I said nothing, but finished my business, walked out of the bar and never returned. She wasn't that hot.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bobby said:


> She wasn't that hot.


 puss.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

MerlinsMom said:


> You were old enough to drink in 1975 Bobby??? :yikes: My god, I didn't think you were such an old fart.....:lol:



Yup, older than dirt.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

coverdog said:


> Yup, older than dirt.


Jimmy, I'm gonna be in your neighborhood Christmas Eve. Should I stop by and have my prescription filled? My eyes are kinda gooey.


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

I am a former science teacher turned administrator. Anyone need their kids disciplined?


----------



## shorthair (Feb 24, 2003)

TeknoSDS said:


> Do you do any development in MS VFP? or ASP.NET?
> 
> I'm looking for a Developer (not necessarly a DBA), but, we are a heavy users of VFP (FoxPro 9.0), ASP.NET, and MS SQL 2005 back end.


No, its a relational database but I've done almost all my work in MS Access, frequently using Access as a front end for a SQL Server back end. I can email my resume if you'd like...


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Buddwiser said:


> I'm Retired and working very hard it. Hey Bonz 54....Firemedic IS a culinary
> master. So much so that we let him do all the cooking at grouse camp.:lol:
> Now if only he had his lab on opening day this past season........:lol::lol:
> Sorry Ryan...


 
Thanks Dennis. Up at grouse camp, the only time it was slilent was during meals.... 

And believe me, I will NEVER leave the lab at home again. I made up for it though, and shot at least 14 birds over him this October/November.


----------



## opeongo (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice to put some other information beside these strange on-line names. I'm a retired diagnostic/driveability auto tech-28 yrs. Now I repair dogs and/or their owners-10yrs. mike


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

wcoutfitters said:


> I am a former science teacher turned administrator. Anyone need their kids disciplined?


Ohhh where can I meet you and drop him off? :sad::lol:


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok this is one long stinkin thread! We seem to have many guys in the Mechanical and Electronic fields.

Myself, I am currently working full-time as a student at Baker College in Muskegon. I am working at a major of Veterinary Technician. I hope to attend Michigan State to pursue a DVM in the future and open my own clinic. That being said I may see some of your animals in the near future. 

Bill


----------

